# Fluid Coming from Somewhere....No one can seem to figure it out



## Bizrc248 (Feb 24, 2010)

I went to Oil Can Henry's to have my oil changed the other day and decided to put a synthetic blend in, Castrol. They said my manual trans fluid was low and put 1 and 1/2 pints in as well topped over other fluids I assume. Ever since then I have had a very small leak of some kind. I thought it was the engine, Oil Can Henry's told me they thought it was the transmission so I took it to a VW transmission shop and they said it was the master cylinder for the breaks. I know it is not the master cylinder because it is on the passenger side. 
Can synthetic blend cause the engine to start leaking due to its thickness?
Should I not have trusted a place like Oil Can Henry's to touch my tranny? Could they have over filled it maybe? 
Another friend told me it could just be that they over filled some things and they are just balancing out (the coolant leaked a little at first too)
I just bought this car and am learning all about VW and their sensitivity.
2000 Jetta GLS 2.0 L with 113,000 miles on it.
Any advice would be great thanks!


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Fluid Coming from Somewhere....No one can seem to figure it out (Bizrc248)*

Do you know for sure it is a leak and not some fluid that they spilled?


----------



## Bizrc248 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Re: Fluid Coming from Somewhere....No one can seem to figure it out (saaber2)*

Pretty sure, we had it up on a lift and saw no puddles and it has been about six days with the same amount of fluid each day. The spill is about the size of a half dollar on the ground or so, not very big but has not shrunk at all either. It is definently on the passenger side of the engine though, or at least that is where the fluid is hitting the ground.


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: Fluid Coming from Somewhere....No one can seem to figure it out (Bizrc248)*

Clean it all up. apply tracing powder, drive it and look for wetness.


----------



## Gesford (Sep 5, 2009)

i think they over filled it


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (Gesford)*

Is there a dipstick for the trans fluid..........I didn't think there was?


----------



## DevinJM (Aug 21, 2006)

do you have ac? What color is the fluid? what does it smell like?


----------



## BiH (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: (DevinJM)*

trans is located more towards the drivers side. if the car had regular oil in the engine for all his life you should stick with it. it kinda holds it together with the sludge and it wont leak. syn. oil will end up leaking eventually


----------



## blacksmoke194 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_Is there a dipstick for the trans fluid..........I didn't think there was?









nope.


----------

